# Some Colorized Photos of the Past



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2014)

Here's are some colorized photos of people and places in the past. http://www.buzzfeed.com/nicholaswray/historic-photos


----------



## AprilT (Oct 29, 2014)

Wonderful photos.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2014)

Fabulous, I really loved those SB thanks


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2014)

The colorization looked very natural as opposed to others I've seen! Enjoyed these, thanks.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 30, 2014)

Great pics, but everyone knows the world _was_ black and white until 1918, with the public release of the film _Cupid Angling_ ...


----------



## oakapple (Nov 16, 2014)

Good pics, but wasn't the world black and white until The Jazz Singer, 1925/26 ??


----------



## Melody1948 (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice pictures


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 18, 2014)

Mark Twain and Col. Sanders could have been twin Brothers!  Thanks SB!


----------



## Rainee (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for sharing SB great photos...


----------

